# Uintas sanity restoration hike.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Disclaimer: While all fish shown and caught were on flies, I was using the barbaric fly-and-bubble technique today, so I put this report here instead of the fly fishing section to prevent debates about whether the technique constitutes "fly fishing". ;-)

After another nasty work and honeydo stretch, I was ready for a "getaway" to regain some sanity. I also have been Jonesin' to go on a Uintas hike. After dropping my daughter off at camp, I decided to go for it, even though I arrived a bit later than I would have liked.

I started off at a brisk pace, but soon got slowed down by testing my fancy new camera in my phone on some of the abundant flowers. (20 megapixel camera) There was plenty of eye candy and there weren't very many clouds in the sky. :roll:









Well, enough of that. I decided to take a detour and visit a lake that I'd never previously stopped at.



I was surprised by its length and relaxed there for a spell. Only had one bite though fishing and then headed over to the main course.

I arrived at my destination just in time for the clouds to roll in. At first, the fishing was slower than I'm used to there, then it started to rain. It would back off a bit and I'd fish some more. I finally found a fly that the fish liked and then the rain really started to come down. Alas, at this point, it never really stopped and I had to head back. I also found out that my waterproof jacket is not so waterproof any more. The rain followed me all the way back to the car and from there, all the way back to Happy Valley. In spite of that, some fish were caught.

A bunch of these little guys.



Happily, some nicer ones too.







And even some of these.



It was fun in spite of the rain. I think I got my Thymallus and Uintas fix for at least a few weeks. 8) Now back to the basement remodeling and 50 hour + workweeks. :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One more thing. In spite of looking, no mushrooms were found. 

However, with all that rain..........


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Great post! love the pics!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way to go, Herder of Cats!

Funny how it seems to take water to wash away the stresses of modern life. Glad you got a chance.


----------

